
Deploying a Static Rust App in a Barebones Docker Container - anderspitman
https://anderspitman.net/post/2018-06-19-rust-docker-barebones/
======
vkjv
You can wrap up the build and the copy with a multi-stage docker build.
Something like the following.

    
    
        FROM rust:latest
    
        RUN rustup target install x86_64-unknown-linux-musl
        COPY . /src
        WORKDIR /src
        RUN cargo build --release --target=x86_64-unknown-linux-musl
    
        FROM scratch
    
        COPY --from=0 /src/target/x86_64-unknown-linux-musl/release/rust_docker_barebones /rust_docker_barebones
        ENTRYPOINT ["/rust_docker_barebones"]
    

Although, I typically recommend _not_ using the scratch container unless you
really need something that tiny. It makes debugging very difficult if you
don't at a minimum have a shell and a package manager.

Also, packaging up rust to be static like this can take some extra steps. For
example, loading in root certificates.

